# WHS Vaccine? I didn't think there was one...



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw this posting in my area on craigslist, and it seemed odd to me...
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/for/2228886479.html

Is this someone just trying to pull a fast one, or is there a vaccine?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Really???!! Unless I'm very stupid there's no vaccine. Please someone let me know if I am stupid. 

I'm going to email that person, I have to. :twisted:


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Sounds waaaay sketchy. I'd steer clear. There's no "vaccine" that I know, because it's not a viral infection, it's a genetic disorder. There are no vaccines for genetic disorders. Plus, hedgehogs don't get "vaccines" as babies in general. It sounds like these people don't know anything about hedgies and are just trying to advertise them like puppies.

And comparing WHS to hip dysplasia? I don't think so. I've never had a WHS hog, but I'm pretty sure those are significantly different conditions.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

That's what I thought. I wasn't looking for myself as I just got my own baby last week, but a friend was interested in getting one so I decided to just see what was on craigslist.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

emeko said:


> Sounds waaaay sketchy. I'd steer clear. There's no "vaccine" that I know, because it's not a viral infection, it's a genetic disorder. There are no vaccines for genetic disorders. Plus, hedgehogs don't get "vaccines" as babies in general. It sounds like these people don't know anything about hedgies and are just trying to advertise them like puppies.
> 
> And comparing WHS to hip dysplasia? I don't think so. I've never had a WHS hog, but I'm pretty sure those are significantly different conditions.


hehe... I emailed them asking if the vaccine modifies the gene that causes the disease... :twisted:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no vaccine against WHS, which is a genetic disease. Just like there isn't one against Hip Dysplasia, which is also genetic. Also there are no recommended vaccinations for hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

> Hedgehog Babies - $220 (jacksonville)
> Date: 2011-02-22, 4:21PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> ...


Here's the post because we know it is going to disappear soon.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I emailed them and asked for the vet that "vaccinated" them, so I "could get mine vaccinated too"...LOL We'll see if I hear back.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

nikki said:


> I emailed them and asked for the vet that "vaccinated" them, so I "could get mine vaccinated too"...LOL We'll see if I hear back.


 :lol:


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

nikki said:


> I emailed them and asked for the vet that "vaccinated" them, so I "could get mine vaccinated too"...LOL We'll see if I hear back.


LOL, yeah, then I will know which vet around here NOT to take Juju to. If there really is a vet around here selling WHS vaccines, I would like to know so I can tell all of my friends, and maybe the media. I can't imagine any vet owning up to this though, I guess this "breeder" is just trying to prey on people who don't bother researching anything before buying pets.

I've informed my friend to avoid this person and hold on for another litter from the breeder I got my baby from, or another reputable breeder. She will probably be joining the forum soon.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't trust Craigslist. These people are probably just scamming would-be hedgehog owners. I mean, i don't even have mine yet but I know that WHS and hip dysplasia are really different....


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

WHS is like MS in humans really, its neurological and it's genetic. Hip dysplasia is like a very bad arthritis usually occurring in large dogs because of the weight stressing on their hips and shoulders. My dog had it because she was so big, but there's medication you can get to ease the pain and help bring back that jelly cushion. WHS is forever.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He replied me. Here it goes:

"Hi well its good to know that you have experience and you have knowledge of whs. yes it makes the gene if it is present inactive. it is not a full vaccine but it is easier to explain just as a vaccine then to go into all the details but yes, because the gene is made of a peptide chain the shot introduces an amino acid that prevents the expansion of the chain that eventually causes WHS. But we have 3 babies still available 2 boys 1 girl. they have been handled since three weeks after birth and are now starting to eat a solid diet and are doing very well.

thank you"

OMG!!!!  :shock: :shock:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> WHS is like MS in humans really, its neurological and it's genetic. Hip dysplasia is like a very bad arthritis usually occurring in large dogs because of the weight stressing on their hips and shoulders. My dog had it because she was so big, but there's medication you can get to ease the pain and help bring back that jelly cushion. WHS is forever.


Oh, thank you, but I said I DO know the difference-don't worry, I've done my research.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh no I wasn't directing it at you lol, I was just bringing light to it in case anybody was wondering for a simple explination  Wasn't questioning your intelligence.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

susanaproenca said:


> He replied me. Here it goes:
> 
> "Hi well its good to know that you have experience and you have knowledge of whs. yes it makes the gene if it is present inactive. it is not a full vaccine but it is easier to explain just as a vaccine then to go into all the details but yes, because the gene is made of a peptide chain the shot introduces an amino acid that prevents the expansion of the chain that eventually causes WHS. But we have 3 babies still available 2 boys 1 girl. they have been handled since three weeks after birth and are now starting to eat a solid diet and are doing very well.
> 
> ...


What utter BS!!!!

Did he happen to mention who he is?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

His name is Patrick Murphy... please remove it if you think it's better. What should I reply? Should I just say he is full of tootsie rolls???!! :? I feel bad for people who might actually buy a hedgie from him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ask for his vets name, that you would be interested in hearing more about it and you know others would be interested as well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I did ask for his vets name but haven't heard back from him


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

There are a couple of unfortunate things about this type of situation. 
1. that some people wil believe his bull and happily buy a hedgehog that has had no health screening whatsoever. 
2. That he may or may not look after whatever breeding pair(s) he has.

I have spent a considerable amount of time as a seahorse breeder and it makes me see RED :evil: when I see or hear of people selling seahorses that have no idea how to look after them. They dupe some poor person who just wants to see "those amazing seahorses" in their aquarium in to thinking a seahorse is just like any other fish and wild caught or pen raised seahorses are the same as captive bred. It almost always ends in disaster for the new owner who did not do their homework and worse yet for the poor seahorses who did not deserve to have such short lives.

I wonder how long it took him to cook up the crock about expanding peptide chains in the DNA or whatever he said. Sheesh...


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> Oh no I wasn't directing it at you lol, I was just bringing light to it in case anybody was wondering for a simple explination  Wasn't questioning your intelligence.


Oh, OK, good to know  I wasn't sure if it was, but I thought I should mention that just in case


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I asked for his vet's name... and also asked if he has any Salt & Pepper hoglet for sale lol. Let's see if he replies. This is making me so mad. I'm about to post a reply on Craigslist saying that there isn't such a thing as a vaccine.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Nancy said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > He replied me. Here it goes:
> ...


I agree! I find it DISGUSTING when people try to scam others especially concerning animals. (e.g. puppy mills, disgusting LIES about a hedgehog vaccine that doesn't exist.) And someone who hasn't done sufficient research will probably think that they are an especially good breeder, because no one else has this vaccine, will probably buy those poor animals


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that is just horrible. 

He is trying to use "fancy," biology vocabulary to make the people that email him into thinking that he knows a whole a lot about the biology of hedgies and not even bothering to offer a complete explanation of when and where the babies recieved this "vaccine." :roll: 

I'm anxiously waiting to hear his next "genius" reply... :|


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm willing to bet there will be no further replies because there is no vaccine and he can't very well give a vets name when the vaccine doesn't exist. 

Yes, sadly people will get sucked into this.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> I'm about to post a reply on Craigslist saying that there isn't such a thing as a vaccine.


That is a very good idea.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to post a reply on Craigslist saying that there isn't such a thing as a vaccine.
> ...


I emailed him last night for the last time and he didn't reply... So I just posted this:

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/for/2239258643.html

Now let me get ready to receive lots of not so polite emails from him... :|


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You go, girl!  
Your response was well-stated and informative. You just forward any of the duma**'s emails to me. I know just how to deal with them. :twisted:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> You go, girl!
> Your response was well-stated and informative. You just forward any of the duma**'s emails to me. I know just how to deal with them. :twisted:


Hehe pm me your email address please. :twisted:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Man! I missed what you posted. It was already flagged for removal when I just checked it.

In my experience, there are some genuine people on craigslist trying to rehome their pets but craigslist is not a place for breeders (it says so in the rules and regulations)...so you know if you see a breeder on there, there is a 99% chance it is a scam.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Really? :shock: I've been flagging his post since yesterday and it's still up. 

I can't post my reply here, I'm on my phone but basically I said there's no vaccine, and said that if someone would want to buy a hedgehog they should look for a reputable breeder. And directed people to HHC.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

I wonder if it's BS on the sellers part or if the vet is selling manure? 
I hope it's the seller blowing smoke, because I'd hate to think somone people trust with their pets (vet) has a head full of tootsie rolls.

I wonder what it'd take to start a hedgie farm, to get guys like that away from idiots? :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think it's the vet, I think it's the seller's head that's full of tootsies. I asked the seller about his vet and he simply stopped replying even though I had made myself seem extremely interested on the hoglets. :|


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Nancy said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > He replied me. Here it goes:
> ...


3 babies still available, and they're just now starting to eat a solid diet? I can't imagine what happened to that poor other girl. I hope it was a very mature young woman, and that it didn't die due to neglect or poor handling/ a temperamental mother.

Can I also say, I think if it were possible to decrease the risk of a genetic disease that much by an injection, I feel like it'd happen in an animal which is more commonly used for research than the hedgehog, or the human (which generally has more value to the human race than other animals)...

Also, regarding him giving each person who purchases a hog all the information you should need-- I hope somewhere on it there's a factual explanation of WHS. :twisted:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think one girl hoglet died, I think he might have someone interested on her because his post on CG from today says he has 2 males and 2 females. Anyway I'm posting my reply again on CG, hopefully this time it wont be taken down.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

You think so, even though the others are "starting to eat"? 

Regardless, I'm grateful for my amazing experience with my breeder, who didn't advertise on Craigslist.

And thank you for speaking for us on HHC


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

mtnwmn said:


> Can I also say, I think if it were possible to decrease the risk of a genetic disease that much by an injection, I feel like it'd happen in an animal which is more commonly used for research than the hedgehog, or the human (which generally has more value to the human race than other animals)...


You are absolutely right. Research into WHS is still in the early stages and they have yet to even discover the gene, trigger, or whatever it might be that causes it. They are so far from a vaccine or even being able to test which hedgehogs carry it.

Yes, there will be vaccines or whatever for humans and even dogs and other large animals long before there is for our hedgehogs. 

Although there are some unscrupulous vets, I'm betting it is the sellers BS. I like to think that if someone's hedgehog was given a vaccine such as this, that the person would be willing and anxious to share who the vet is so others could benefit.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Well. My post kept being taken down. I suspect it's because I put the link to HHC website? Or because I'm not posting on the Pets category? :? So I reposted it under the Pets category and I changed the way the website addresses appear.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/2240890747.html

This is making me very very pissed off. I shall go relax now.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

> Regarding a post about hedgehog babies for sale in the "General for Sale" area of the website.
> 
> The poster says all hedgehog babies have been vaccinated against Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome -- that is a lie. There's no such thing as a vaccine against this horrible disease in hedgehogs.
> 
> ...


This is the posting, in case it gets removed .

I think it's well written. Good job!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

i looked into flagging the posts on craigslist and copied this from their website
"Free classified ads receiving a sufficient number of qualified negative flags are subject to automated removal." 

everyone on HHC should go to the add and flag it! i know if i was uneducated on hedghogs and was looking into getting one that "vaccine" would sound like a good idea.


@SusanGreat job on the add very well written hopefully i will not get taken down this time!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

The original ad is gone. Either he sold all of them, or it was removed.


----------

